# why is smg lower then a manual?



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

why does the smg run slower times when it shifts at 0.08 seconds faster then any creature can do?just amazed, i heard the smg uses dsc and you cant turn it off.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *why does the smg run slower times when it shifts at 0.08 seconds faster then any creature can do?just amazed, i heard the smg uses dsc and you cant turn it off. *


you can turn it off. In fact, you can't get .08 sec shift times UNLESS dsc is off and you're at WOT


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

oh, and one more thing


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

its pretty much the same time in a SMG or 6 speed manual... but if the 6 speed guy doesnt know how to nail it corectly... he will lose.. but in the 6 speed.. you can also powershift... to get a little more out of it... it is a little faster powershifting but causes damage to your drivetrain and clutch....


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *oh, and one more thing
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ *


:lmao: atyclb, you forgot:


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

I have yet to hear of a magazine or test facility conducting acceleration tests on an SMGII M3 where they correctly launch the car using Acceleration Assistant.
I am genuinly curious to know what the U.S. version of this feature can do vs. a stick.
It seems to me that, if the feature works the way BMW says it does, that being able to pulse the clutch up to 8 times/second to maintain traction should get you a pretty damn good launch.
Anyone tried this with pro timing equipment?


----------

